#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Leak off Test

## anihita

Leak Off Test is conducted in order to find the fracture gradient of certain formation. The results of the leak off test also dictate the maximum equivalent mud weight that should be applied to the well during drilling operations.



Leak Off Test (LOT) guide line procedures are as follows  (note: this is just only guide line. You may need to follow your standard procedure in order to perform leak off test):

1.Drill out new formation few feet, circulate bottom up and collect sample to confirm that new formation is drilled to and then pull string into the casing.

2.Close annular preventer or pipe rams, line up a pump, normally a cement pump, and circulate through an open choke line to ensure that surface line is fully filled with drilling fluid.

3.Stop the pump and close a choke valve.

4.Gradually pump small amount of drilling fluid into well with constant pump stroke. Record total pump strokes, drill pipe pressure and casing pressure. Drill pipe pressure and casing pressure will increase continually while pumping mud in hole. When plot a graph between strokes pumped and pressure, if formation is not broken, a graph will demonstrate straight line relationship. When pressure exceeds formation strength, formation will be broken and let drilling fluid permeate into formation, therefore a trend of drill pipe/casing  pressure will deviate from straight line that mean formation is broken and is injected by drilling fluid. We may call pressure when deviated from straight line as leak off test pressure.

Note:  the way people call leak off test pressure depends on each company standard practices.

Leak off test pressure can be calculated into equivalent mud weight in ppg as formula below:

Leak off test in equivalent mud weight (ppg) = (Leak off test pressure in psi)  0.052  (Casing Shoe TVD in ft) + (current mud weight in ppg)

Pressure gradient in psi/ft = (Leak off test pressure in psi)  (Casing Shoe TVD in ft)

Example:

Leak off test pressure = 1600 psi
Casing shoe TVD = 4000 ft
Mud weight = 9.2 ppg

Leak off test in equivalent mud weight (ppg) = 1600 psi  0.052  4000 ft + 9.2ppg ppg = 16.9

Pressure gradient = 1600  4000 = 0.4 psi/ft

4.Bleed off pressure and open up the well. Then proceed drilling operation.See More: Leak off Test

----------


## mid

Useful information, Thank you for sharing

----------


## michaelchau

I'm so confuse when I distinguish between FIT and LOT. Pls explain to me how is FIT!!!
Thanks

----------


## oileruis

> I'm so confuse when I distinguish between FIT and LOT. Pls explain to me how is FIT!!!
> Thanks



In few words: 
FIT do no tried to reach the maximum pressure withstand for the formation before it breaks....
LOT: Try to reach the pressure where the formation breaks, its mean..you want to know how much pressure the the formation start to break.....(different LOT can be perform, LOT, LOTextended....)..

I will provide to you some information:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

